

The Punk Rock Entrepreneurs: Their band could be your life - juiceandjuice
http://www.npr.org/blogs/therecord/2011/05/23/136579205/our-band-could-be-your-life-still

======
juiceandjuice
Funny tie in with Groupon and Steve Albini:
[http://www.electrical.com/phpBB3/viewtopic.php?f=4&t=513...](http://www.electrical.com/phpBB3/viewtopic.php?f=4&t=51395)

~~~
juiceandjuice
And Andrew announcing Groupon to PRF:
[http://www.electrical.com/phpBB3/viewtopic.php?f=4&t=407...](http://www.electrical.com/phpBB3/viewtopic.php?f=4&t=40753)

